# New Desktop Thread



## Megamannt125 (Dec 11, 2009)

Old one is nowhere to be seen.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 11, 2009)

Stupid question but  i have got the picture but how do i put it on the bell tree


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 11, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Stupid question but  i have got the picture but how do i put it on the bell tree


Print Screen>

http://photobucket.com

register

log-in

upload photo.


I'll post with mine soon.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 11, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or tiny pic 
u dont need to register for tiny pic


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit:

Thanks bita ;[


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 11, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but but...but.... thats what i said D;<
edit:
lol


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 11, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=27xkkex&s=6


----------



## Hiro (Dec 11, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Deskt0p</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Oh lol.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 11, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Deskt0p</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"the cake is over there, please drop any weapons. your hands need to be empty"


----------



## SamXX (Dec 11, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>uhax</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

My desktop is a tip so I'll post mine some other time.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 11, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

:3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 11, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


otaku or weeaboo?

;3


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 11, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Otaku, tyvm.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 11, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohai, vg nerd here.

I saw maplestory then lol'd.

I'm posting my sexylicious desktop as we speak.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 11, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


I have too much junk on mine.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 11, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't play anymore.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 11, 2009)

5 FOR THE PRICE OF 1 POST.





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>DESKTOPS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













</div>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 11, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> 5 FOR THE PRICE OF 1 POST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganon has his rape face on.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 11, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks to be Zelda  :O


----------



## AndyB (Dec 11, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

>


Your battery is low. Better charge that *censored.4.0*


----------



## Nightray (Dec 11, 2009)

My desktop changes between these two. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Old one is nowhere to be seen.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Omgee! We have the same Webcam.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2009)

I would post my desktop but it changes between about 40 different backgrounds, so there's really not much point :S


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 11, 2009)

How do I make the icons smaller bwahhh Vista ;;_;;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>got it off DA for halloween... heh I need to change it</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 11, 2009)

Aspire one limpus linux light xfce4 desktop.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear (Dec 12, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 12, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did  :veryhappy:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok here are the ones I have on mine. I have windows 7, so they switch every 2 minutes. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>destop1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>desktop2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>desktop3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>dekstop4</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>desktop5</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Those are mine. I'm in love with windows 7.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 14, 2009)

Those are some pretty awesome desktops Miranda. 
I want windows 7


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Those are some pretty awesome desktops Miranda.
> I want windows 7


Same, it would be nice to get rid of this *censored.2.0*ty Windows Vista, even though I only use my PC for games nowadays, it's still a pain in the ass XD


----------



## AndyB (Dec 14, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play more CS... with me. ;D

And Miranda, I spy your little Christmas xbox avatar!


----------



## Micah (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it possible to take a pic of my desktop on a Mac?


----------



## lilypad (Dec 14, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to take a pic of my desktop on a Mac?


command+shift+4

drag to make a rectangle around your desktop


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Command+Shift+3 takes a shot of the entire screen


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Old one is nowhere to be seen.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Are those your pr0n folders that you blacked out? XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are, he should have went with my method and used a black background to make it unnoticeable. 
bahahah


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 14, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it's possible in Windows, but mine is actually a hidden folder, not a transparent icon, lol. It's very easy to find, though. You just need to use a widget in my Dashboard. XD But the chances of anyone getting on my computer and doing that is very, very slim, lol.


----------



## Numner (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh dear me, the thought of a megamann pron folder o.x


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 14, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet, download this widget. You can take full screenshots, window screenshots, widget screenshots, and more!


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 14, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

:3


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's *censored.3.0*ing awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 14, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome game, I just got it the other day! =3 Haven't played it much yet, though, because of Spirit Tracks, lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the full list of words you can put into the game.

251 KB worth of text. XD


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gief.


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm getting Scribblenauts and Spirit Tracks on Christmas, i'm Giddy...er....stoked with excitement


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 14, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I HAS?! =D


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What!?
A 3rd party game that was not made by Nintendo or Sega, and you own it?
Blasphemy.


Here's my wallpaper.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm shocked myself. The only other non-Sonic 3rd party game that I can remember owning is MySims, and I traded that in for $7 (lol, GameStop) towards Super Smash Bros. Brawl because I couldn't stand the loading times.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I found the word list:
http://www.videogamesblogger.com/2009/09/12/scribblenauts-dictionary-list-of-all-22802-words.htm


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 19, 2009)

I just changed my desktop.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 19, 2009)

SUDDENLY, VIDYAH GAMES EVERYWHERE
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nic (Dec 19, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Don't look at the icons >_>

Or bad wallpaper :s


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 20, 2009)

Something for the holidays~!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray (Dec 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New desktop. =o</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New desktop. =o</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm turned on


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 20, 2009)

Xfce 2 and 4 with fedora,windows,apple,and linpus linux.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray (Dec 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh me too. :'D


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to stroke Lelouch's face


----------



## Numner (Dec 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-. wat


----------



## Nightray (Dec 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gogogogo. do it.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did but I suddenly realized I was stroking my computer screen


----------



## Nightray (Dec 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=o Poor you.


----------



## Callie (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's mine
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 20, 2009)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Here's mine
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


WIN!


----------



## Numner (Jan 10, 2010)

Bump *cough*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Best of mac and best of windows 7 :3

Ubuntu ftw


----------



## kalinn (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Desktop</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Update.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## m12 (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Desktop.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

The wallpaper is a custom design.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 10, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Desktop.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O 
thats really good. 
except id like it without the characters. lol 
but thats pretty


----------



## Numner (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Took the pictures 2 days ago :L

The creek in our woods were frozen <3


----------



## squishysaar (Jan 10, 2010)

my deskop 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 10, 2010)

Current wallpaper:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda! (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's my desktop! ^^ It's Red from the Pok


----------



## Ryusaki (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 11, 2010)

My current background:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Joe (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## SamXX (Jan 11, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Ok here are the ones I have on mine. I have windows 7, so they switch every 2 minutes.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>destop1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


They're all built in ones ;P

I'd post mine but it's basic, just the normal Mac OS X Background.


----------



## Numner (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't stop changing my desktop :L

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

mmm seven


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 11, 2010)

My current desktop.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm stuck without Windows 7 for another few months until I get all the parts for my new computer.
In the meantime, I'm stuck with Vista.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RESONANCE CASCADE **** YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 11, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Can't stop changing my desktop :L
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Heh, sounds like me. I'm always changing my desktop... XD I've been wanting to make my own for a long time now, but I can't seem to get motivated enough. =P

Also, nice Dock and theme. =3


----------



## Mimsie (Jan 11, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Ok here are the ones I have on mine. I have windows 7, so they switch every 2 minutes.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>destop1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same ones I just changed from the Scenery Backrounds!


----------



## HumanResources (Jan 11, 2010)

My Desktop
Pretty simple looking but the darned thing was clogged with over 70 icons a week ago...

Glad I cleaned the darn thing out.  
:huh:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Desktop</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Guess who graces my desktop! ♥</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Someone try and guess who this is I'll give you some Bells. xD


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 16, 2010)

BUMP.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Death Note ftw.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bogmire (Jan 16, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Note:
*This is actually Windows XP with a Windows 7 theme mod
*I use Rocket Dock, it's on Auto Hide
*I have duel monitors :3


----------



## Numner (Jan 16, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replace with http://img42.yfrog.com/img42/6362/piness.png


----------



## Bogmire (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah I know I was doing that thanks for the spam (Not like I don't do it a lot already)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


urk i can't stand sidebar


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooops....O_O I SHULD HAVE EDITED THAT OUTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

This is the image I use.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 17, 2010)

Miku said:
			
		

> BUMP.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Death Note ftw.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


...I love it!


----------



## kalinn (Jan 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New one</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 12, 2010)

Didn't feel like making a new thread, so yeah. Bump.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Pear (Feb 12, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Didn't feel like making a new thread, so yeah. Bump.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, so that's what you were talking about. I likey. :O


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this being on your MSN i think xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 12, 2010)

New desktop.  IMPERIAL GUARD *censored.3.0* YEAH
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 12, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it from dA. :3

I also found an L version.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my desktop. ^_^
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I think I may have posted that before, so I'll post another just in case... XD
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 12, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Here's my desktop. ^_^
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


SEAKING!


----------



## merinda! (Feb 12, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Big Image</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 12, 2010)

<big> </big>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Callie (Feb 12, 2010)

New desktop
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I couldn't find the image by itself, here's a link to the picture http://icanhascheezburger.com/2010/02/12/funny-pictures-it-with-kittehs/</div>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 15, 2010)

Just changed my desktop. ^^

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## AndyB (Feb 15, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Just changed my desktop. ^^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I forgot how awesome making your room was... and that I really wanted a big Snorlax. ;~;


----------



## Nightray (Feb 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New desktop; Lelouch~</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear (Feb 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

My scout troop is going on a three week trek through the New Mexico Mountains, so I need to get in shape. The text says, "HEY YOU, YEAH YOU. STOP RIGHT THERE IN THE NAME OF FATTIES EVERYWHERE." I printed it off and put it on my fridge and all my cupboards. XD


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Philmont? I went there two years ago. It was tons of fun.


----------



## Pear (Feb 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. And my group decided to do the super strenuous trek, the hardest one. 0__0
It'll still be fun to see the tooth of time and all that stuff.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ryusaki (Feb 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Linux
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess (Feb 17, 2010)

Uh..I'm using a picture of me and friends right now, but my last one was this:

http://www.funimation.com/wallpapers/dbz/small/1.jpg
olol yes I'm just that awesome. XD


----------



## m12 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've redecorated.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear (Feb 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm trying to recreate the Mac look. I need to download a mod to change the look of windows to make them look mac-ish and have the minimize/exit buttons on the right side. I need to edit some stuff in system 32, so I need to make a backup. I'm too lazy tonight, so it'll have to wait 'til tomorrow.


----------



## Erica (Feb 21, 2010)

Gaia Online rules my life.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Gaia Online rules my life.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


0.0 that looks like porn.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine is the crappy Windows 7 background.


----------



## Erica (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all covered :]


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2010)

Changed again.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Couldn't get a picture but here's a link to it http://unrelatedcaptions.com/50208#comments</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CLICKY CLICKY(also pretty big)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I love using the Mac dock on Windows XP  .


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CLICKY CLICKY(also pretty big)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn, that's a beautiful background.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very pretty  =)


----------



## Pear (Feb 21, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is that version of GIMP you have on your dock? :O


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 21, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mm, not sure my brother downloaded it a while ago.
2.6 I believe.


----------



## Pear (Feb 21, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a different than normal icon. :O


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 21, 2010)

my desktop is the shizz

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 21, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is? 
How old is the version, you have?


----------



## Pear (Feb 21, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe 2.6. 
They released a 2.7 beta. I want it. :O


----------



## Gethsamane (Feb 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

WARNING: Really massive desktop. And yes, I did censor out the name of the town I live in on my weather report. Because I trust NONE of you! D:<


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 22, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Current Desktop</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray (Feb 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey look guys, it's the desktop that almost killed my computer! :'D I love how it wasn't even wide screen enough for MEGASCREEN.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MM HMM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

new computer.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 3, 2010)

xela. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear lord what's with that green taskbar :l


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> xela. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite color ;~:


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 3, 2010)

xela. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like green too but having that on your screen all the time? XD

Personal preference I guess, but god, it looks awful to me :X


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> xela. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing bad is the hue.

Looks like olive green, I'm gonna make it lighter :X


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 3, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice with what you did to your taskbar


----------



## Vooloo (Mar 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Heehee.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear (Mar 5, 2010)

It alternates between these two. It's seriously the best Windows 7 theme ever. Ever. Did I out enough emphasis on the ever?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I love me some Assassin's Creed. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

boring


----------



## Numner (Mar 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Wish (Mar 7, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Your ass. XDD


----------



## Numner (Mar 7, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You women are all perverts.

That's the back of my body, my ass is just in it.





My eyes are up here >:c


----------



## Wish (Mar 7, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_> SURE. /CAPS


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nic (Mar 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Wish (Mar 7, 2010)

HERE IS MY SEXY DESKTOP. ;D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Ryusaki (Mar 8, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I got a new mac less then one month ago.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 8, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Just more stuff


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 22, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Made it myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------

